# crossbreeding different cichlids?



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I have heard alot about hybrids made in labs and also unsuccessfull mating attempts 
between mismatched pairs of cichlids but what I'm wondering is because of all the different types and even more types of hybrids WHAT can be successfully paired togethor to breed? flowerhorn and red devil? convict and texas? green terror and blue acara? jag and the larger managuenese? very interesting when I started to think about it, even if it is just an idea

I know some of you dont agree with hybrids but first off let me say as long as they have 
a home and are not harming the wildones in theyre habitat than what really does it matter as long as the fishes have a good home? dosent it make your "purebreed" or wild all that more exotic?? thanx in advance


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> jag and the larger managuenese?


 <-- different names , same fish

Unfortunately







the majority of new wolds will cross with each other . Way to many to type out all the possiable crosses.



> as long as they have
> a home and are not harming the wildones in theyre habitat than what really does it matter as long as the fishes have a good home? dosent it make your "purebreed" or wild all that more exotic?? thanx in advance


Nice thought - until they get ,traded ,sold etc.. into the hobby.









You'd think the devil / midas and trimac/flowerhorn ,etc.. messes







would be enough to make people think more about how "harmless" they are.

Keep what you'd like








Some people aren't insanely anti-hybrid includeing myself, but still think it sucks everytime you see one for sale labeled as something else, which usually happenes once that hybrid craze dies down


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

why do people say than that managuense get so big yet little is mentioned about jaguars 
growing full size

btw man I gotta say that fish room is the craziest thing I have ever seen in someones house, its like a fish store in your basment. on one hand I would love to have somthing like that but than I think about the cost of all that gear and consumables and maintenance... well I give you alot of respect, thats one hell of a hobbyshop!


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

I think almost all of them can crossbreed. Flowerhorns come from cichlids, red parrots ( which is a cichlid ), and plenty others. I'm sure they can all crossbreed but frys are 10% chance for some.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> why do people say than that managuense get so big yet little is mentioned about jaguars
> growing full size


Maybe by the time some people have Jags long enough for them to get big they just stop useing their common name ? I don't know.

But it's one and the same Jag,Jaguar = Parachromis managuense



> btw man I gotta say that fish room is the craziest thing I have ever seen


 Thanks but it's gone now







On to bigger and beter things







Garge to fishroom convertion , in construction


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Your fish room looks like a freakin petshop. I'm so freakin jealous.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I had a male tetracanthus spawn with a female managuense once.... The babies kinda resembled motaguense. The owner of the lfs I gave the fry to grew them up to about 2 inches and sold them as "manacanthus". He sold the entire batch so Im wondering if there are any cichlid fanciers that own an adult manacanthus in Maryland.









These pics arent of the actual fish but just to give you an idea what the parents looked like. My male tetracanthus was nearly IDENTICAL to the one in the pic.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet, id like to mix a oscar wit a red devil that would be a sweet fish


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

flowerhorns dont have parrots in them, its trimac, midas, dovii, and something else i think.

i want to try convict x salvini


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

quit screwing around with nature.........


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sometimes its not totally screwing with nature. you cant be certain, but im sure different species of cichlids have crossbred in nature, due to lack of mates or something else.

just look at african cichlids, they crossbreed like crazy.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dude thats how they got flower horns


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> flowerhorns dont have parrots in them, its trimac, midas, dovii, and something else i think.
> 
> i want to try convict x salvini
> [snapback]1070458[/snapback]​


I believe some strains of flowerhorn do indeed now have parrots in them as well. Don't quote me on that one though... Can't see why someone would want to do that though.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

fh's rock


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

an FH w/ parrot in it would be so bloody ugly


----------



## MRNIMO. (Oct 29, 2004)

Why xbreed when there are literally thousands of beautiful natural fish out there.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Puff said:


> an FH w/ parrot in it would be so bloody ugly
> [snapback]1071030[/snapback]​


ya i hate parrots they are so ugly


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Puff said:


> flowerhorns dont have parrots in them, its trimac, midas, dovii, and something else i think.
> 
> i want to try convict x salvini
> [snapback]1070458[/snapback]​


Dovii no







Dovii are in a completely different subgenus (parachromis-nandopsis)

Flowerhorns are basically trimaculatus, citrinellum and synspilum of the subgenus amphilophus.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> sweet, id like to mix a oscar wit a red devil that would be a sweet fish
> [snapback]1070386[/snapback]​


That'll NEVER happen


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Puff said:


> sometimes its not totally screwing with nature. you cant be certain, but im sure different species of cichlids have crossbred in nature, due to lack of mates or something else.
> 
> just look at african cichlids, they crossbreed like crazy.
> [snapback]1070699[/snapback]​


your right, african cichlids though are african cichlids and thats it!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

MRNIMO. said:


> Why xbreed when there are literally thousands of beautiful natural fish out there.
> [snapback]1071134[/snapback]​


thats right a mutt is a mutt.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > sweet, id like to mix a oscar wit a red devil that would be a sweet fish
> ...


ya i know but that would be sweet


----------



## YoungO (Jun 6, 2005)

does anyone know of a green terror/texas cross, a green terror/dempsey cross, texas/convict cross, or a green terror/convict cross?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i never heard of FHs having citrinellum in it.

i always read it was trimac, midas, and something else...

i guess it also depends on what strain, cause there are different shapes and sizes.

like my one has a pointier mouth, but is longer than some i see, which have a funny looking fat mouth, and a short, fat body. i suppose some of the FHs with the really stumpy body, and weird mouth could have parrot in them?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Puff said:


> i never heard of FHs having citrinellum in it.
> 
> i always read it was trimac, midas, and something else...
> 
> ...


Citrinellum = midas = red devil....

Amphilophus citrinellus is that scientific latin name for a midas cichlid


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Flowerhorns dont have parrot cichlid in them.... Becasue they are cross breed fish, not all flowerhorns will look alike, unlike many pure breeds of cichlids. The flowerhorns with dominant citrinellus genes will not look as long as ones with the labiatus gene.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sweet, now i feel more enlightened on my fish. thanks man. (that sounded really sarcastic, but it wasnt) i was wondering what the hell a citrinellus was??haha.now i dont feel like an idiot.

do you think there are SOME FHs that have parrot in them? ive seen some real monstrosities out there.haha.

i can totally see the midas head in my guy, not a huge hump, but the look of them when they're young, with the sort of hump, going into the sharper looking mouth, which is wide like a geophagus..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

A co-worker of mine some how got his JD and Managuense and he said were SIIIIICKK. It had red fins, sky blue markings, but he gave them away!! THat basterd, only if I worked with him soonner..


----------

